Ask HN: What Linux distro are you using (personal/workstation)? - droptablemain
======
bediger4000
Arch on both laptop and server. I use i3wm so no "desktop environment" per se.

~~~
droptablemain
^^ This guy's my hero.

------
random878
I'd just like to interject for a moment. What you are referring to...

/

My workstation and laptop are both libreboot'd and running Debian XFCE/i3wm. I
am also enthusiastic about Trisquel, but prefer to use Debian.

------
kody
Mint for personal use, Fedora for work use, and CentOS 7 for servers.

------
wizzerking
Mint for work and personal Still develop Windows Software in a VM

------
rahimnathwani
debian stretch / i3wm

The first linux distro I used was slackware (I don't recall the version, but I
think the kernel was 1.1.59). I switched to redhat as it was easier to install
new packages. I switched to debian after renting my first dedicated server:
the smart people at the hosting company used debian and I figured there must
be a good reason.

------
mftrhu
opeSUSE Leap with i3wm on my main laptop, Debian Stretch with exwm on my old
netbook - but I'm looking to replace SUSE with Debian on my laptop, too.

I'll do it as soon as I'll have found all the files I actually want to keep.
Any day now.

------
billconan
ubuntu 18.04 for both

------
fturco
On my desktop computer I use the Gentoo distribution and the i3 window
manager.

------
mindcrime
Still Fedora with KDE for now.

------
viryx
Debian for server, OpenSUSE TW for desktop

------
z3
Arch/Gnome

------
jrepinc
openSUSE Tumbleweed and Gentoo on desktops, KDE Neon on laptop. All with KDE
Plasma desktop.

------
NikkiA
Sparky with Awesome as my WM

------
LinuxBender
CentOS 7 / Gnome-Shell

------
SuperJC710e
Solus/Budgie

Fedora/Gnome

------
mrsareen
Pop OS

------
simonblack
mint mate

clean and spartan

